# A foreigner checking in



## Patroels (10 Jun 2005)

Hello all!

Callsign: Patroels, checking in 

35 years old, and (proud) member of Denmarks Homeguard since '91. Qualified/educated to function as a squad leader, but only have the rank of Private. In Denmarks Homeguard (Hjemmevaernet/HJV) it is not possible to hold rank if there's no need for the person to function as such! In other words, I have NOT been busted downwards...
I'm allowed to wear the rank of sergeant but prefer to call it squad leader, out of respect for those in our armed forces with the 18 months education as _real_ sergeants. Nowadays I'm in supplies: You scream for something? I'll go get it!

I've never been abroad while wearing uniform, so I have no experience whatsoever with real combat... I think that's quite positive, actually 

As uniformed persons are most, I also have an area of "expertice": Load carrying equipment. I even design and sew some of it myself, allthough not of industrial quality... But I'm getting there!

I look forward to reading and learning a lot from you gent's (and ladies?). And who knows, I might just make a post here and there ;D

Regards
Patroels


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Jun 2005)

Welcome Patroels good to have you onboard.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (10 Jun 2005)

I'll join in welcoming you.

I've been to Denmark twice, and still correspond with a friend there, at the Danish Armour School.

I look forward to some more of your posts!


----------



## MoRat (11 Jun 2005)

Can you provide any information regarding your cousins to the north? I am specifically referring to the Swedish jaegerkurs.


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Jun 2005)

Patroels,

From a tropical winter's night (20C at 2200h) here in Queensland Australia, welcome to the 'madness'. You'll enjoy yourself here as we all do. 

Cold beers,

Wes


----------



## Patroels (11 Jun 2005)

Thanks gentlemen!

I've browsed around a bit, and like the quality of this place allready 

@ MoRat
I'm not to sharp with all the different _jaeger-foerband_ / ranger-units, but i believe that you're asking about _fallskaerms-jaegarna_ / the parachute-rangers from Karlborg in the mid-south of Sweden. While writing this, I'm trying to log in at the (unofficial) swedish military forum SoldF (http://forum.soldf.com/index.php?) but to no avail  
Anyway, I'm sure that if You pose your question in the sub-forum at the bottom of the page, qualified answers will soon follow (You do not need to join the forum to ask questions in that specific part of it)

@ Lance
As a simple homeguardsman, I've never had any experience with armoured vehicles, which i take it You have. I do have a lot of respect for the guys manning them however (if they're on my side), but I'll be damned if you'd ever find me inside one of those noisy sardine cans  ;D

@ Wes
... A bit of cockney riming slang there, ehh?
Well cheers to you too!

@ 2332Piper
Here the rain falls from a blue sky, so I take it that the confussion is total 

The callsign I use is a derivation of my first name, Troels. In my younger days in HJV I trained for patrol-duty, which in our terms meant "operating (maximum 10km's) inside enemy held territory, for up to 48 hours without any support" - a sort of micro-LRRP if you will. Becoming a father, different civilian jobs and a not-serious-enough attitude towards PTI meant that I never reached the top of that ladder.
But after the best patrolling exercise I've ever been on, one of my _compadres_ turned towards me, smiled and said "Patroels".
The best thing I've ever been called by another person... Especially since that's where my heart is; patrol-duty!

Regards and thanks again
Troels


----------



## Pfc_Norup (29 Jul 2005)

Another Dane reporting for Duty...

I'm a Private First Class and have so far had 2 Tours in Iraq... I have served in the Mechanized Inf. since 2000 and my function is a Machine gunner ( we use a "new" 7.62 version of of the MG42 )... ( But I also carry a Diemaco C7A1 )...

Nice to meet you all!!!


- Hans ÃƒËœ er Dansk!


----------



## Matt_Fisher (3 Aug 2005)

Welcome Patroels,

I've seen you around on the Lightfighter board and have enjoyed your posts.  Welcome to Army.ca!


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (5 Aug 2005)

Seen your SF and mountain troops in Afghanistan, hard mother*******!


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Aug 2005)

BITTER PPCLI CPL said:
			
		

> Seen your SF and mountain troops in Afghanistan, hard mother*******!



Settle down.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Aug 2005)

Retired CC said:
			
		

> Settle down.



 ???


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Aug 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> ???



Sorry - that was me last night after my bedtime.  Had three windows open and posted in the wrong window.

My apologies for the interuption, please resume your thread, disregarding my faux pas.

 :-[


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (6 Aug 2005)

Despite my name and don't get me wrong, I love my job and I get excited when I get shoot stuff and blow things up. But I also have respect for soldiers (Canadian and Foreign) who deserve it, not demand it! And get to do the cool jobs.


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Aug 2005)

Welcome aboard!

I've served with Danish UNMOs before - I was always impressed with their professionalism.

In fact, a story I'm still dining out on has to do with how I was taught to use chopsticks by a Danish officer, in a Chinese restaurant, in Baghdad!! (1989 - pre-Gulf War).

Although I've never had the pleasure of serving with Danish troops, if the few officers I've met are indicative of the professionalism of your forces, then I wish I had.

Once again, welcome.


----------



## Patroels (8 Aug 2005)

Once again, thank you gent's 

@ BITTER PPCLI CPL
I'm guessing that your callsign has something to do with a rogue pilot from somewhere south of your border?

I can only express my sympathy with all of Princess Patricia's finest, and their loved ones!

Regards
Troels


----------



## meni0n (8 Aug 2005)

Or something to do with where he's at right now. Shilo's not the best of places to be. :dontpanic:


----------



## Springroll (8 Aug 2005)

Welcome Patroels


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (8 Aug 2005)

It's a combo of things, I love my job and all, anyways look forward to chatting with you patroels!


----------

